# Solved: Replacing my Wireless Network Card



## rehamq (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Sony Vaio Z690 series that I bought about 1.5 years ago. It works great and I love it. The whole time the internet connection has been great no problem until about 3 months ago, it started disconnecting and reconnecting randomly. Often, it will show that it is connected, when it's not, then I have to manually disconnect and reconnect it only for it to disconnect again a few minutes later. Sometimes, it decides to work fine for a while, then it goes back to the problems. 

I use this laptop in two different homes with two different routers and networks and in the beginning I thought it was perhaps the router connection or that I was too far, but because other people also use these networks and they have no problems and because when I ended up having the same problem in both homes regardless of how close I was to the routers, I realized that it's my computer. Also, my internet connection is perfect when I use the Ethernet outlet.

I already updated the wireless drivers from the Sony website and the problem still remains and there are no new devices that were added in any of the homes to interfere with the wireless signal. So, I am 100% sure that the problem is with the wireless network card. At this point, I have several questions:

1) Is there anything I can do to test if my wireless card is not working besides what I have already done? I don't really know where it is in the computer.
2) How can I replace my wireless network card and how much would it cost generally? Is this something I would get from Sony or can I just find that at Best Buy?
3) Do I need to back up and reformat my computer to replace my wireless network card or not? I am really concerned about my files because not everything is backed up.
4) Is replacing the wireless network card something I can do myself or do I need to leave it to an expert?

Thanks for your help. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

1. On many laptops you can access the wireless card by just removing a cover on the bottom of the laptop. Unplug and remove battery, of course, before opening. Remove the card and reinsert it carefully and firmly 3 or 4 times. You likely will have to remove 1 or 2 antenna lead(s) to do this.

2. See above for replacement. The only one I ever priced was Intel 2200bg and it was 30 some dollars a couple years ago. You'll probably have to get it from Sony or online. CAUTION: you don't know if the card or the portion of the motherboard is defective. After I replaced my Intel card in my Dell laptop I had the same problems, and concluded that I had wasted my money on the card. I have been using PCMCIA cards the past 2 years.

3. You should always have your data backed up--at least one other copy and preferably more. But, replacing the card does not increase the risk of loss unless you're extremely careless.

4. You can do it yourself if it is easily accessible as above. If it is hidden under the keyboard or something you probably don't want to mess with it.

Remember that you can simply disable that card in the BIOS and use an external card; a USB adapter or, depending on your type of slot, an ExpressCard or PCMCIA.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

I was going to add why not just use an external Usb adapter which will normally work better anyway to give a bit more range and that will tell you for sure if the wireless in the laptop is shot.


----------



## rehamq (Nov 18, 2010)

So both of you seem to think that it's best to use a USB adapter instead of the wireless card. Is better range the only advantage? Any particular type you would recommend I buy and is there anything I need to watch for in terms of compatibility with my PC or as they pretty standard as I understand they are?

Also, what the BIOS TerryNet?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Standard although one the same brand as your router will give best performance.
This would be my buy:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3755375&CatId=2688


----------



## rehamq (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Rich-M for the help. I think this will solve my problem and I do have a D-Link modem in one of the two homes. I was considering buying this USB adapter initially, http://homestore.cisco.com/en-us/Ad...VproductId97826164VVcatId551966VVviewprod.htm

Do you still recommend the D-Link one? What do you think?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

The reason I would buy the DLink is that if you use the same brand you overcome a proprietary rule where you will have the most bandwidth usable where the Dlink router currently is. No one can get 300 yet on "n" but the max on a different brand from the router is 150. That's what they don't tell you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

BIOS (Setup) is the low level configuration stuff you get into when you tap the proper key upon power on (check the screen to see what key). Some these days are useless; some give lots of options.

Our suggestion to use USB (or another external card) is two-fold--first, you can determine for sure if your troubles are because the integrated card or motherboard is defective, and second, you'll have a useful solution and the adapter can be used on other computers if/when that becomes important.

Hey, Rich, what's this bit about the need for brand compatibility? Some "N" routers and adapters are apparently only capable of maximum nominal 150 Mbps no matter what. But, my Airlink101 AWLL6080 USB adapter connects at a nominal 300 Mbps with a D-Link DIR-615 and with a Belkin N1 Vision.


----------



## rehamq (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you guys! You are AWESOME. I did purchase a USB adapter today and it's working great and so this does confirm what I suspected is that I have an internal wireless card or slot problem and for now I can still use the internet with the wireless adapter. 

I am still curious to see Rich's reply to Terry about brand compatibility before I mark this thread "Solved."

I recommended this website to all my friends on Facebook. People should know this site is out there. I will totally use it again. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

> Hey, Rich, what's this bit about the need for brand compatibility? Some "N" routers and adapters are apparently only capable of maximum nominal 150 Mbps no matter what. But, my Airlink101 AWLL6080 USB adapter connects at a nominal 300 Mbps with a D-Link DIR-615 and with a Belkin N1 Vision.


Hi Terry,
I am not sure what the current numbers are but in the days when 108 was the top wireless range, you had to have the same brand to have 108 even if both were rated at108. Using a Linksys router that was 108 with a Dlink adapter that was 108, only allowed 54kbps for the adapter. We called it a proprietary cap but I am not sure if it was meant to be half so that 300 would yield 150 as I have not seen this written for a while.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, Rich. The 108 Mbps resulted from various MIMO, Turbo, or whatever non-standard schemes that, as you said, only worked (if at all) within the brand. 802.11n though is supposed to be 300 Mbps regardless of brand.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> Thanks, Rich. The 108 Mbps resulted from various MIMO, Turbo, or whatever non-standard schemes that, as you said, only worked (if at all) within the brand. 802.11n though is supposed to be 300 Mbps regardless of brand.


Thanks Terry good to know.


----------



## rehamq (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks again guys! I am going to mark this thread solved...


----------

